# Son has constipation, need thoughts.



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

So my 9 year old son has constipation. He has had it since he was probably 4-5 (around the time he was potty trained, slowly got worse). It was easier to deal with before he really got too far into school. He missed some days here and there in K and 1st, but it didn't get him behind. Now he's in 4th grade. He goes about once a week. They are usually very big and sometimes clog our toilet. He doesn't have the sensation that he needs to go and usually only does after I insist he go try. He gets poop excriment (spelling?) in his underwear when it's been too long.

So.... I took him to the doctor to see what to finally do. Getting tired of the weekly struggle of getting him to go and don't want him to be made fun of at school if he starts to stink. (As of now, he does well to stay clean (shower) and doesn't have any problems there.)

The doctor said to give him a laxative to get it out. Start Miralax everyday. I've kept him home for 2 days now to see how his body reacts to the stuff. I'm worried about him going to school and having to constantly go.

Also, the doctor asked if he had any OCD or anxiety and he does have anxiety. I've dealt with anxiety (it's worse was about 6 year ago) and have taken medication to help and during that time read and learn as much about it as I could and am now off medication.

Now onto questions. Have any of you had kids/been a kid with this problem and the miralax helps? It's only ever made my son runny bowels, but I never gave it long enough to adjust the amount to see if less worked. (Like I said, don't want him missing tons of school.)

2nd question: How do you feel about kids on medication? I know it can help, but I hate the idea of him taking it. But at the same time if it can help him, I want it for him. He is very scared to swallow pills. He's probably swallowed 10ish laxatives in the last 2-3 years, but every time he freaks out about it for about 30 mins, finally takes it and acts like it was no big deal.

I want to help him with this. I understand anxiety and talk to him often about his feelings and how to help relax and try to fight the anxiety. He is very open with me about how he feels both physically and mentally. Just want some any thoughts/advice/anything. Thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You might want to consider acacia fiber - which is very gentle and it has no flavor at all - you use a little bit each day and work up to larger doses as you go along. There is info about it - it is soluable and not rough -

Also, you may want to look into clinical hypnotherapy for IBS - there is a program that is specifically for kids - IBS Audio Program 60 for Children on audio CD - this helps the child with the anxiety issues, as well as the motility issues. If you have any questions, you can feel free to ask me - or call 877-898-2539. There is a pretty good success rate with this program in helping children to overcome issues such as you mention - and is safe, gentle, no side effects. I used the adult program and it was helpful to me and to many folks. I have also spoken with parents with kids with these difficulties - there is hope. Happy to help if you are interested - let me know...


----------

